# Revell/Germany next big one?



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

After the success of the Gato and the German type VII, have they announced their next big boat?

tia


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Old_McDonald said:


> After the success of the Gato and the German type VII, have they announced their next big boat?
> 
> tia


 
1/72 Fletcher.





















Just kidding.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's only be 10 or 11" longer than the Gato!


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Well Darned, I was hoping for another sub, perhaps a Japanese WWII heavy sub or something.

I think the fletchers have been overdone.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Any links or pictures to this announcement?


----------



## James Henderson (Aug 22, 1999)

Am I the only one who noticed the "Just kidding" on that post?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There IS no announcement, ross.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Doh!!! Good thing I didn't tell my Dad....


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Old_McDonald said:


> Well Darned, I was hoping for another sub, perhaps a Japanese WWII heavy sub or something.
> 
> I think the fletchers have been overdone.


Really....

what other 1/72 scale Fletcher kits are there?

There is always room for any subject in a new scale or one that is more accurate than a previous release.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

ClubTepes said:


> Really....
> 
> what other 1/72 scale Fletcher kits are there?
> 
> There is always room for any subject in a new scale or one that is more accurate than a previous release.


Maybe not so much in the scale but it seems there is a Fletcher every where. Tamiya has 1/350 scale, There is the Blue Devil model, etc. If I had to see a new destroyer model come out, I'd prefer a Gearing Class ship.


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

A 1/4 to 1/6th scale "Turtle" rev war sub would be cool. Theres a lot of garage kits available for early subs but nothing BIG.



Big Nautilus Big Nautilus (ducks and runs)


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I want a 1/72 _Iowa_-class...wait...that would be bigger than the 5'+ balsa kit I already have... :freak:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I wish Revell, Dragon or Trumpeter would do a huge Ohio class submarine. Dragons is 1/350 but I'd like to see it in a larger scale (and with a brass propellor perhaps).


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Anyone else into nuclear subs?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

SUNGOD said:


> I wish Revell, Dragon or Trumpeter would do a huge Ohio class submarine. Dragons is 1/350 but I'd like to see it in a larger scale (and with a brass propellor perhaps).


While something like that would be cool........and I do like modern subs..........they do lack a little bit of the style that the WWII ones did.

I might go for a 1/144 Ohio, but I can't see something like that in 1/72.

And besides, they do seem to have a WWII theme going.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

SUNGOD said:


> Anyone else into nuclear subs?


I am....but until we get a 1/72 Los Angeles class or something, I'll settle for the 39 inch Seaview from Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea. It is being produced by Moebius and is due out later this year. Not a real life nuclear sub but it'll look next to the other subs.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Old_McDonald said:


> I'll settle for the 39 inch Seaview from Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea. It is being produced by Moebius and is due out later this year. Not a real life nuclear sub but it'll look next to the other subs.


If it were the same scale.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

ClubTepes said:


> If it were the same scale.


It's in the scale I like.....BIG Scale.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

ClubTepes said:


> While something like that would be cool........and I do like modern subs..........they do lack a little bit of the style that the WWII ones did.
> 
> I might go for a 1/144 Ohio, but I can't see something like that in 1/72.
> 
> And besides, they do seem to have a WWII theme going.




I like WW2 subs but it's the the opposite for me. I love the look of the classic nuclear sub with the torpedo shape, conning tower and fins etc. I'd love a 1/144 Ohio too but as you say 1/72 might be a bit too big.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

*Builder: *General Dynamics Electric Boat Division.
*Date Deployed: *November 11, 1981 (_USS Ohio_)*
Propulsion: *One nuclear reactor, one shaft.*
Length: *560 feet (170.69 meters).*
Beam: *42 feet (12.8 meters).*
Displacement: *16,764 tons (17,033.03 metric tons) surfaced; 18,750 tons (19,000.1 metric tons) submerged.*
Speed: *20+ knots (23+ miles per hour, 36.8+ kph).*
Crew: *15 Officers, 140 Enlisted.*
Armament: *24 tubes for _Trident_ I and II, MK-48 torpedoes, four torpedo tubes.

So, at 1/72, an Ohio kit would be 93.33" long, or 7.7 feet long.

Yah, a bit much for a plastic kit .
About right for one of Brent Gair's R/C projects, though!


----------



## thuntboss (Feb 1, 2006)

An IJN "I" class sub would be nice. Although not talked about much, the "I" class were actually very modern and very deadly in the hands of an experienced skipper and crew.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Following their 1/35 Elco PT boat Italeri are releasing a 1/35 S-100 Schnellboot next year....I think the coming of a 1/35 U-boat is not far off....


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

I'd love for them do something like this:

http://www.bismarck-class.dk/shipmo...3_waldorf/uss_gambier_bay_waldorf_part_1.html

I'd make it like my dad's CVE-70, Fanshaw Bay. It was the Gambier Bay's partner in Taffy 3 when the Gambier Bay was sunk. My dad watched it happen from the Fanshaw Bay. 

tom


----------

